# Michelin pedals?



## Hilldodger (14 Feb 2009)

Got a pair of Italian made Michelin alloy pedals here on my desk. Not heard of them before, anyone know anything? 

Million quid on Ebay or sod all?


----------



## Hover Fly (22 Aug 2010)

The modern company Miche's full name is Michelin S.p.A. Any relation?

Is this a CC record for a delayed answer?


----------



## Hilldodger (23 Aug 2010)

Hover Fly said:


> The modern company Miche's full name is Michelin S.p.A. Any relation?
> 
> Is this a CC record for a delayed answer?



Ta for that and yes it probably is!


----------



## earth (26 Oct 2010)

Hilldodger said:


> Ta for that and yes it probably is!



Is Miche an offshoot of Michelin? I thought Michelin was French.


----------



## Hover Fly (28 Oct 2010)

No relation.


----------



## wheelnut (1 Jan 2011)

Miche stuff was available in the late 1970s. The small flange threaded hubs were a copy of Campagnolo Gran Sport but axle threads were not the same as Campag. The Miche pedals were also a Campag copy and again cone threads were not the same as Campag. Lack of spare parts was a weakness but the pedal cages and hub barrels were well enough made but lacked the polished finish of Campag. The Miche pedals were sold by the cycle parts mailorder company Freewheel.


----------

